# Feedback/opinion on Kurosaki Fujin 240 Gyuto?



## drsmp (Jul 13, 2018)

Hoping that someone has used this knife and can give me a review of their impressions . I have two of his R2 knives and really like them , looking for feedback on his VG10 knives. Thanks ! Steve


----------



## davidg (Aug 4, 2018)

Pending what you're looking for... he has a new fujin in prototype with clad AS steel instead of VG10. Personally, I haven't used a fujin, just his hammered R2 and KU AS myself.


----------



## drsmp (Aug 4, 2018)

A Fujin with an AS core would be really nice. Any idea on when they would be for sale? After reading reviews on the various Kurosaki lines, I’ve been looking at the KU hammered with AS core at Knives and Stone.


----------



## davidg (Aug 4, 2018)

No idea, I just saw the prototype shared on Instagram recently. I haven't seen them for sale anywhere yet myself.


----------



## drsmp (Aug 4, 2018)

OK I’ll go ahead and get the KU hammered AS from James at Knives and Stones. That will guarantee that the Fujin AS hits the market in the next week or two.


----------



## bahamaroot (Aug 5, 2018)

drsmp said:


> Hoping that someone has used this knife and can give me a review of their impressions . I have two of his R2 knives and really like them ,* looking for feedback on his VG10 knives*. Thanks ! Steve


I've used his Megumi in VG10 and it was an excellent performer. He does as a very good job with VG10.


----------



## Jville (Aug 6, 2018)

bahamaroot said:


> I've used his Megumi in VG10 and it was an excellent performer. He does as a very good job with VG10.


I used the megumi also. The steel was quite good. Definitely some nice vg10.


----------

